# PC to Mac?



## Bob Hubbard

Considering moving to Mac from XP.  Any advice?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Take some of the courses offered at your local Mac store that is if you have a local Mac store. And they make some damn impressive laptops.

Another consideration if you are talking for business is that Mac has made it clear that they really have no interest in enterprise.


----------



## ShelleyK

Well Bob, you know how I feel   Im a dedicated Mac user.  I think you might really like it especially if you want to continue using graphics and photography programs, Mac is by far the choice of photographers


----------



## jks9199

Well, I think you need to buy some t-shirts and jeans; I think we can probably find you a boring guy in a suit to stand next to...  

Seriously -- for your photography stuff, my guess is that you probably ought to switch.  Mac has been the preference for graphic artist types for years now, unless things went and changed behind my back.

For web hosting...  Don't know.  That's why I'm paying YOU to figure that stuff out!  :lol:


----------



## rocksham

macs run linux to


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I live in Firefox. mac version avail
Need to test against IE. No current mac version available.  There is Safari, Chrome, etc.
I use Dreamweaver (mac), Photoshop (mac) and Eudora (outdated version available).

Other software:
MS Office 2000  (Open Office is avail)
WinZip - ??
WinRar - ??
Quickbooks (Mac version available. Can it import a PC database?)

 Need a good FTP program, offline log file analyzer, telnet/ssh client as well.


How about DOS/Win9x/etc emulation? I've got a lot of legacy windows and dos programs I'd still like to run from time to time.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

MAC has a lot of advantages but it really is hard to switch. (really hard)


----------



## Kacey

I work in a school, and there are still Macs here and there, although the district has mostly switched to PCs now.



Bob Hubbard said:


> I live in Firefox. mac version avail
> Need to test against IE. No current mac version available.  There is Safari, Chrome, etc.
> I use Dreamweaver (mac), Photoshop (mac) and Eudora (outdated version available).



IE dropped Mac - but Firefox is better anyway; the Mac version of IE was kind of buggy.



Bob Hubbard said:


> Other software:
> MS Office 2000  (Open Office is avail)



You can get office for Macs - but Open Office is free, and does all the same things.



Bob Hubbard said:


> WinZip - ??



Yes - or other free equivalents.



Bob Hubbard said:


> WinRar - ??
> Quickbooks (Mac version available. Can it import a PC database?)
> 
> Need a good FTP program, offline log file analyzer, telnet/ssh client as well.


Those I don't know about



Bob Hubbard said:


> How about DOS/Win9x/etc emulation? I've got a lot of legacy windows and dos programs I'd still like to run from time to time.


Yes, there's a DOS shell available on Macs; it comes with, unless things have changed since the last school update (either System 9 or 10, depending on the machine).

Edited to add:  The only department at my school that still buys Macs in preference to PCs is the Art Department - it's like that all over the district, and for a reason.


----------



## Archangel M

You get what you pay for. 

Mac's are great in their "look and feel", and the way they "handle" in graphics programs is indescribable but noticeably different (more "sensitive"? "precise"? "smoother"?) than the way the same program "handles" on a PC. Photoshop..Illustrator...etc.

But you will pay more for everything associated with a Mac vs. a PC.


----------



## wushuguy

Hmmn,

Personally I find the mac too restrictive in handling things and many simple things are done too backwards. Unless you need to run Adobe Suites for high quality graphics arts or use their garage band, then I'd stay away from it. Every year there's a hacking contest, osx and windows both get cracked, so if you're looking for safety, it's only marginally better.

If you want to try something different, you can try linux. You can download and burn a "live CD" to test out linux without installing it. things work basically like windows, you got right click that works right, and it's super customizable with tons of themes if you don't like the default look. linux comes with firefox, open office, zip programs, book keeping programs, and more. also it hasn't lost that hacking contest yet. We can't say it's security is best, but is sure beats most of the competition out there.

Also linux can use wine to use most windows programs (it's an emulator for win 98,2000,xp,nt, etc), otherwise you can use virtualization via virtual box to install a copy of windows inside linux and run the program natively from that environment. 

Basically any program you could need, is generally available, for free.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I like Linux. But getting the programs I depend on to work on it is a royal pain in the ***. I need Photoshop, not the mess that is GIMP. Don't get me wrong, GIMPs fine for some things, but it lags Photoshop in a number of areas, user friendliness being one of them. I want to edit my graphics, not spend 6 months learning how to write plugins.  I live in Dreamweaver. There isn't a native version, the emulation is imperfect, and there isn't an equivilent with the stability and power available. Last time I tried watching a dvd on my CENTOS box, it was a rather trying and ultimately non-working event as well. I appreciate linux for what it is, (and insist on it on my servers) but ultimately need something less "geeky" for my daily use.

I'd prefer to stay with Windows, but, neither Vista or 7 appeal to me, and XP is EOL'd so I'm limited.  Plus, I've been going more graphics as of late, and it seems more photographers are also running mac so, it's seeming like a possible move.

Course, I'll probably be calling the mac guru's at 3am asking things like "how do I copy a file again?"


----------



## JDenver

My work PC has had 3 lethal viruses in 6 months.  I have to run 2 different anti-spy, security software just to function.  When I wanna do something, I tie myself into a pretzel trying to find the menu or system that it might be in.

My home MAC has never had a single virus.  I bought it used for $700 six years ago, and aside from a small hard drive issue, runs simply and intuitively.  I get the weird feeling that it will still be running in another 2 years.

So.....graphics and photography aside....MAC for sure.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

That brings me to another question: What's the best AV & anti malware software for a mac?


----------



## JDenver

I don't run any AV or anti-spyware software on my MAC.  None.  So, I have no idea what the best software would be!

1. It's such a small selection of the overall computer market, that bugs aren't often written for MAC.
2. Linux is a real stable OS
3. MAC OS has a Utility function so you can check permissions on all files.  Anything that isn't supposed to be there gets 'repaired' or 'removed'.

Maybe it's foolish of me, but since I haven't had a virus in 6 years, I figure I'm not gonna get any (especially considering the rate of infection of my work PC)

As someone smartly posted earlier, 'you get what you pay for'.  Buying a MAC is like buying a computer version of a BMW.


----------



## ShelleyK

Ive been using  Apple computers for 15 years+ now and in that time I THINK I have gotten 1 virus and that was maybe 11 or 12 years ago.

Seriously though, Mac  is a simple computer to use compared to PC, its easy to install and uninstall software, the programs that are made for Mac are top notch.  Yes you pay more but  you are also paying for the security that Apple provides for its computers.  You dont have to worry about constantly checking for viruses.  Tech support is pretty damned good too if there is  an issue.  There is Boot camp, if you need to run windows as well


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hmm...
10/2008
http://www.macworld.com/article/135900/2008/10/antivirus.html

3/2008
http://db.tidbits.com/article/9511


----------



## Dave Leverich

Bob, talk to someone at a Mac Store. They can transfer your entire PC to the Mac in minutes (whatever transfer rate is). Also, you can Run XP on a Mac as well, in fact you can have XP at the top, and Mac on the bottom etc.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We're hitting the Mac store on Tuesday, gonna go grill a Genius LOL.


----------



## ShelleyK

Youre gonna experience a  "Jerry McGuire" moment...They will have you at "hello"!  LOL!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Lol!


----------



## Lisa

My office has both Mac and PC, at home I have a PC.  It is a different way of thinking.  It is not that I find one more user friendly or easier then the other, just different.  When I am on the MAC for a long time and I go and sit in front of the PC, it often takes me a few seconds to rethink how to do things on it.

I have had no issues with my MAC, the PC on the other hand has had to be serviced and cleaned a few times because of bugs and stuff.


----------



## Dave Leverich

What's the update Bob?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Trip 1 - drowned in helpfulness.
Trip 2 - spent 30 minutes on our own as the staff shot the **** with each other.
Trip 3 - made 3 laps around store without talking to a single person. Store was empty except for us and staff.

Even so, we're looking at picking up a pair of IMacs soon as the cash is available.


----------



## Shicomm

Used to work with mac's when the adobe software was running better on macs then pc's .
Since that issue got solved i can't see why you should use a mac instead of a pc.

Agreed ; the hardware looks stunning but is it worth such a premium ?
OSX is a very good os but some other apple software is just #censored!#

If design is your weak point and you don't mind about spending quite some cash on it , you won't get dissapointed from a mac but otherwise i would doubt...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The GUI on any modern OS is a ton of bloat, part of why Vista needs 4GIGS! to start to walk and chew gum. MAC's OS's seem to always have been much better optimized and run well with less memory...meaning if you buy more ram you use it, not the system.


----------



## Steve

I'll just say this.  I have had PCs for years and bought a Mac about 1 1/2 years ago.  It's been with mixed success.  I'll say that if you intend to do anything other than browse the internet and run Apple and/or Adobe products, stick with a PC.  My Mac works great as long as I don't expect it to run any third party software.  When I do, it's slows down to a crawl and crashes/freezes.  

My opinion is that every advantage the Mac has is a direct result of the relative cocoon they've carved out.  As they begin to market to every day users more than graphics pros, they have to contend with variables like third party software and peripherals... and Apple is 30 years behind the PC market in doing so.

I also find the user interface overly simplistic.  While this is a justified criticism of Vista, the Mac is far worse, IMO.  For example, I have iLife '08 on my Mac.  I wanted to take a photograph from iPhoto and reduce the size to 300x400.  It was ridiculously difficult to do this very simple thing.  First, because of the vocabulary differences between PC and Mac, but also because the Mac wanted me to change the size to small, medium or large.  I had similar difficulty trying to do a screen capture.  On the PC?  Hit the Print Scrn button.  On the Mac?  You have to strike a yoga pose.

I work with a lot of television and print professionals.  We have PC based systems running CS4 and they all agree that the PC has pretty much caught up with the Mac... that it's really about personal preference.  My own lay opinion as what would be considered a power user is the same.  While Windows PCs have their headaches, Macs do to... just different headaches.

All of this isn't intended to make you not switch... just if you're going to do it, don't get sucked in by the cult mentality of many Mac users and the seductive advertising.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Nah, doubt I'll get cultified.  Been referring to macs as boat anchors for years. lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard

IMac ordered, eta a week.  24" Imac with nvidia 130 card.  Played with the model below at the Applestore, had a decent response time but I'll be doing some 3D rendering and need the extra horsepower.  Had to special order the extended keyboard as it seems Macs all come by default with these little stubby things. 1st thing going on it, Unreal Tournament 2004.  Been dying to play it for a few years, lol! (my laptop can't handle it with it's built in chip, need a real GPU it seems, LOL)


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Mac arrived an hour ago.  Fast setup, easily got online.  mouse and keyboard are gonna take some getting used to.  So far, so good.  Got Firefox installed, now to import bookmarks and email from old system. Then, its UT2004 time.


----------



## ShelleyK

WOOHOOO!!!!  New Mac is gonna blow you away!  Cant wait to get to your place and show you some fun stuff to do on it!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Its driving me nuts. LOL. 24" screen takes forever to mouse around, lol!


----------



## Dave Leverich

You can change the 'acceleration' of the mouse also Bob, check System Preferences/KeyBoard & Mouse. Play with tracking/scrolling speed.
If you get a Kensington Trackball (Or Logitech etc), they have an actual acceleration curve so if you move slow the mouse goes micro movements, but fast and it busts across the screen. That works _really_ well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

So, any ideas on how to cool this space heater off? Case is so hot I swear you could cook on it.  Clueless people at the Applestore were no help, neither was Apple's forums. Power supply is scoring close to 190' right now according to iStat.


----------



## K-man

I just changed over to Mac yesterday. Partitioned the file to run Windows until I get the hang of this new horse! Now I'm on an accelerated learning curve. Can't get it to accept icons though!


----------



## Carol

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, any ideas on how to cool this space heater off? Case is so hot I swear you could cook on it.  Clueless people at the Applestore were no help, neither was Apple's forums. Power supply is scoring close to 190' right now according to iStat.



I Googled 24" imac runs hot and got a buncha hits back.

Here's one from apple that has some suggestions:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1453331 

And another one that has a number of 24" imac owners saying their machine runs really hot "like I need a pitcher of water just to surf the web"
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=340365


----------



## Dave Leverich

Try this Bob:
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/23049


----------



## Bob Hubbard

smcFanControl seems to help a bit.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, any ideas on how to cool this space heater off?


 
ice...lots and lots of ice


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I was thinking a liquid cooling system, grafted on, making it look Gigerish. LOL


----------



## Cryozombie

Macs run hot. We used the one in our old office as a handwarmer in the winter (it sucks being in IT in an air conditioned room in a Chicago winter) 

The rest of this is Opinion based on my years in I.T. It is opinion, mine and I don't expect you to agree or care... I'm gonna share it anyhow.

I'm pretty Anti-mac. Being in IT, I have worked on PC's, Macs, and Linux systems in our offices and with our end users. I find most of Apple's claims about the superiority of thier systems to be downright deceptive, (Hey, YOU try explaining to a doctor who is used to getting everything he wants because of that MD after his name that just because Mac SAYS it will run your PC programs DOESN'T mean they are actually runable under their emulator and to interface with the hospital that shiney new MAC you just bought has to go back and you need a PC). they do crash often (as mentioned above) when running emulation software or even 3rd party programs... and I dislike their "cartoony" interface with overlarge buttons that bounc and hop when you hover, and it annoys the crap out of me that Windows is starting to copy that.

From a Videographer standpoint, I have edited with Sony Vegas and also Pinnacle on the PC and Adobe on the Mac...

I hated editing on the mac... partially because I didnt find the interface as intuitive (which I admit is because I have more experience on the pc) but I also found that the PC was, on a hardware level, able to handle some of the complex rendering, and rotoscoping and the masking we were doing "better" (i.e. faster and with less error) because we could beef up the hardware, as opposed to the mac stuff. 

Mainly... my huge complaint about Mac is the Kult of end users who have a weird Smug Superiority about being Mac users... Get over it, its a computer designed for, IMNSHO, Twelve O'clock Flashers. If you like it, great, but despite thier advertising campaign, that doesnt mean anything: It doesnt make you Hip, cool, stylin, whatever... it makes you a Mac user.

And as a last note, As far as the Virus issue goes... the "reason" you are "safe", isnt because Mac is secure... its because such a small percentage of people use them that it's less "profitable" to write virus for them. And if you are silly enough to have a Mac and claim, "Gee I dont run any antivirus, and I never had one" my question is:

Without somthing to detect it, HOW DO YOU KNOW? 

Not all Viruses show up and do malicious things to your computer that you know... some sit quietly and gather information and broadcast it back without you ever seeing anything... there are plenty of backdoors and trojans that dont show up with any actual symtoms.


----------



## wushuguy

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, any ideas on how to cool this space heater off? Case is so hot I swear you could cook on it.  Clueless people at the Applestore were no help, neither was Apple's forums. Power supply is scoring close to 190' right now according to iStat.



I fell for the advertisements and bought an i-mac-n-crack a few years ago. When running into problems, most people I asked help for it on their forums or support blindly kept saying how great mac-n-cracks were. However they did admit if the slot drive cd got stuck, you have to fish the cd out with a thin blade, paper clip, or some tape, how cool is that?!
Basically buy a mac, and you're on your own to fix problems... About the heat issue, I was told by their rep, that that is a result of macs being thinner and more hip than a pc, which could have enough space to put a fan... perhaps having a macbook-burn on your thigh is cooler than a pc-blister?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Lol


----------



## steve7968

Bob Hubbard said:


> I live in Firefox. mac version avail
> Need to test against IE. No current mac version available.  There is Safari, Chrome, etc.
> I use Dreamweaver (mac), Photoshop (mac) and Eudora (outdated version available).
> 
> Other software:
> MS Office 2000  (Open Office is avail)
> WinZip - ??
> WinRar - ??
> Quickbooks (Mac version available. Can it import a PC database?)
> 
> Need a good FTP program, offline log file analyzer, telnet/ssh client as well.
> 
> 
> How about DOS/Win9x/etc emulation? I've got a lot of legacy windows and dos programs I'd still like to run from time to time.




SimplyRAR
use parallels for emulation 
ie explorer is a dog firefox much much better or safari

ftp- cyberduck

the majority of websites are built on macs


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I ended up using Fugu for SFTP support.


----------



## Steve

A few days ago, I installed Windows XP Home on my Mac using bootcamp.  Working okay so far.  It's set up so that I can boot to either operating system.   Pretty cool, although windows is a little temperamental.  I tried running a fairly resource intensive game (fallout 3) and it crashes after about 30 minutes of play.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The Mac "Mighty" Mouse, sucks.   Scroll ball stopped working, Apples solution doesn't work, only way to fix it is major surgery it looks like.


----------

